# Why isn't the show jumping mentioned in the press?



## Honeylight (5 August 2012)

There is no mention of the show jumping today on the BBC site & it hasn't been reported in a lot of the press nor has the dressage. Though all sorts of other "minority" sports have mentions.
What is happening & what can be done? Once it was so popular in this country & now it is no longer even a foot note in the popular press.


----------



## camilla4 (5 August 2012)

Honeylight said:



			There is no mention of the show jumping today on the BBC site & it hasn't been reported in a lot of the press nor has the dressage. Though all sorts of other "minority" sports have mentions.
What is happening & what can be done? Once it was so popular in this country & now it is no longer even a foot note in the popular press.
		
Click to expand...

I do see your point but, in all fairness, we haven't actually had any SJ medal results yet!  The SJ in mentioned in results tables in the Sunday times.  The dressage was mentioned last week, albeit briefly, but we haven't had any medals decided yet.  I'm sure it will happen (crosses fingers.....)


----------



## typekitty (5 August 2012)

What could be influencing the media is the riders themselves. Eventing has Zara Philips and Mitt Romney's wife's horse is in the dressage. Points to talk about, I suppose.


----------



## Honeylight (5 August 2012)

Just a bit disappointing that other ongoing sports are getting coverage. Thirty years ago the press would have been all over them; perhaps it is due to the riders keeping a low profile or not being of interest to the press.


----------

